# Fiance visa supporting documents check list please help



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

This is really a very helpful forum and I am sure that you will be generous enought to help me as well. 

I am Applying under Category A

*Applicant*:
1- 2 Passport sized photographs
2- Application form
3- Passport
4- Resident card
5- A1 certificate from an approved centre

*Sponsor*:
6- Copy of passport all pages
7- Letter of introduction/support
8- Sponsorship undertaking form

*Financial Requirement*:
9- Employment letter (above £18600)
10- P60
11- Pay slips 6 months with HR letter authenticating this
12- Bank statement 6 months with bank stamps

*Evidence of Accommodation*:
14- Tenancy agreement under my name 
15- Photo of house
16- Letter from Landlord confirming that my fiance can join me

*Evidence that we have met/ongoing relationship:*
17- Photos of us together and with family and friends
18- Engagement photos (20)
19- Stamps from my passport
20- 2 Plane eticket/receipts of my travels to Turkey to visit applicant
21- Print screen of emails sent to applicant (5)
22- Skype call logs (6 months) 
23- Viber chat and calls log (from 2012-now)
24- Screenshots of Whatsapp chat
25- Screenshots of Viber and Skype while on video call
26- International calling cards (from 2010-2012)

*Evidence that we intend to marry*:
27- Receipt of marriage ceremony venue booking
28- Photos of Applicant wedding dress but unable to find the receipt
29- Full wedding venue form (date,prices,deposit) details

I have few questions; I would really appreciate if you can advise me.

14- Tenancy agreement; does not specify the number of rooms, will I need the Landlord to confirm the number of rooms in the letter or 
will the UKVI in Turkey will be able to see the number of rooms in the house anyway?

29- Receipt of marriage ceremony venue; The venue is an Approved Premises list for marriage 
Gov.uk/government/publications/civil-marriages-and-partnerships-approved-premises-list . Is this enough? Do I still need to book a provisional date for a ceremony with the register or an approved church/mosque?

Am I missing anything, I would really appreciate your help


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you have the Appendix 2?


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Salix, 
Yes I do have that
Nyclon or Joppa can you please help me with the questions really appreciate it


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

A council tax bill would strengthen your accommodation evidence, and if you're getting married civilly, you should supply the receipt for your booking.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Can you please help me with the questions above?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 No.
#2 yes.


----------



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

it is better to include property inspection report. I was refused due to that only. good luck


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you Adimoon for your help


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you Joppa for your quick response


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Property inspection report is usually only required if there is doubt over overcrowding, which means shared accommodation, having lots of children/dependants etc.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Property inspection report is usually only required if there is doubt over overcrowding, which means shared accommodation, having lots of children/dependants etc.


Thank you Joppa, I currently live with my family, I have just contacted UK visa immigration 
Https/ukvi-international.faq-help.com and asked them about the Registrar office -if I will need to book a provisional marriage date (he said- if you can prove that you have been in this relationship for more than 2 years then you won't need to book at a registrar office any mosque letter will be ok) and I'm in this relationship for more than 5 years now and I can prove this

I live with my family and asked about the inspection report (and he said- if you meet the financial requirements and have a letter from parents and landlord confirming that your fiancé can join you, then you won't need the inspection report) and I live with my family 5members and in 4 bedrooms house 

Please advise me shall I go with what they advised me or shall I still do the Inspection report and book a Provisional ceremony at a local registrar?

Sorry for the long post


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't trust telephone advice. Go with our suggestion. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain (other than the cost of report).


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Don't trust telephone advice. Go with our suggestion. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain (other than the cost of report).


Thank you very much Joppa, I'll go with your suggestions regarding the report, what about regarding the marriage question please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be less concerned about marriage booking, so long as you have evidence of having made firm plans for your wedding.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you again Joppa,

My landlord has drafted the below letter as I live with my family, is it ok or it needs any changes please advise me

To whom it may concern
Re: _Fiance's name_ ’s settlement visa application
This is to confirm that _My Dads name_ and his family members of 5 people had been a tenant of this organisation at the above address since March 2012. This property is 4 bed roomed house. The current rent is ***** pounds and is being paid regularly. They have been excellent tenant and there are no problems with anyti social behaviour. I understand that Mr _Dad's name_ son, _My full name_, wants his fiance _Fiance's full name_, to join them at the house stated above, _Dad's name_ as the tenant has confirmed his agreement for _Fiance's name_ to join them at the property. I confirm that we do not have any objection for _Fiance's full name _to join _Dad's name_ at the house and the house is an adequate size for 7 people. 

please let me know what you think

P60 2013-2014 shall I submit this even though that I have been promoted to other role and my salary gone up?


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes submit it. We have cases where some applicants were refused based on not sending the P60.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The letter is fine, plus inspection report which is a must as so many people will be living in a house.
Enclose P60, but staple a note to it pointing out it doesn't fully represent the financial details you are submitting because it doesn't wholly cover the period in question and you have since had a pay rise.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you Andrie for your advice I'll include the P60


Joppa said:


> The letter is fine, plus inspection report which is a must as so many people will be living in a house.


Thank you Joppa, I had the inspection report visit last night and I'll get the certificate within 3 working days


Joppa said:


> Enclose P60, but staple a note to it pointing out it doesn't fully represent the financial details you are submitting because it doesn't wholly cover the period in question and you have since had a pay rise.


That is a good idea thank you again and anyway even my 2013-2014 P60 was more than the required 18600


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you Joppa for your help 
I have been looking for an answer to this question appreciate it if you can help me
I want to apply for my fiance in Turkey the fiance visa under category A but when I check the gov.UK website I can't find the Priority option or in Teleperformance link in Turkey
Please help


----------



## Laka (Aug 23, 2014)

Unfortunately there is no priority service for a settlement visa in turkey. Only some countries offer it.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Laka said:


> Unfortunately there is no priority service for a settlement visa in turkey. Only some countries offer it.


Thank you Laka for quick response, do you have any idea how long does it normally take for Fiance visa in Turkey? either by experience or knowledge.

2- about the Biometric for my fiance, what is the process for that and is it done by different location/ time than the location/time of the submission?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 I would say up to 30 working days, so about 6 weeks.
#2 You do biometrics when you attend visa application centre and submit your paperwork. The two are done at the same time and there is no scope for doing separately.


----------



## Laka (Aug 23, 2014)

My husband and I applied online on the 1st Jan (spouse visa) and handed in documents on the 8th. We are still waiting to hear, but according to the Dec stats most applications were done by the 30th working day, so it's still early days. Still crossing our fingers it's early!


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Joppa, thank you for your help

My company written this letter for me is it enough to authenticate my ePayslips

To whom it may concern, 
This is to confirm that the above named employee is currently employed by ****** 

and the details of employment are as follows:
Please note that employees of ******** only receive electronic payslips and 

Amir can only provide print outs of these.

This information is given in the strictest of confidence and without liability on the part of 

the writer or company, and is provided in accordance with Data Protection Act 1998.

Is this enough or what needs to be amended


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They should state that electronic payslips (with dates, reference number etc) are correct/accurate in all details, and stamp them.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> They should state that electronic payslips (with dates, reference number etc) are correct/accurate in all details, and stamp them.


Thank you Joppa for your reply, 

Is stamping necessary as they have written this letter on a Headed paper with the company logo and footer, please reply


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Famalove ,for relationship requirement ,did you submit only two flight tickets from 2010?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Stamping is recommended as further proof of authenticity.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

manel said:


> Famalove ,for relationship requirement ,did you submit only two flight tickets from 2010?


Hi Manel, actually I haven't submitted yet, but yes as i have just visited her twice for family and financial reasons and I'm including the passport stamps for entry of the two visits


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

May be They will ask you why did visit her only twice ? Were these visits in one year ?


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes it was within 2014 
April and Dec isnt there anyway around it i can prove our continued communication but i had family and financial problems
Joppa or nyclon can you advise please


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

I need an advice please about my financial 
I have got stepped increase in August i was 20,500 and i stepped up to 22,000 and my stepped increase just started in Nov 14 i have a letter from HR department confirming this is this going to be fine ?
In Q 3.12 Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount as detailed in 3.11 above continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? Category A
I have been employed in the same employer since 08/2012 what do i need to do in this case please help


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Any help please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what your problem is since any of your pay step is more than £18,600. So absolutely fine.
Just use the lowest monthly pay during the past 6 months to work out your annual income. It doesn't matter if in the meantime you have received a pay rise.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I don't know what your problem is since any of your pay step is more than £18,600. So absolutely fine.
> Just use the lowest monthly pay during the past 6 months to work out your annual income. It doesn't matter if in the meantime you have received a pay rise.


Thank you , so shall I select Yes for question 3.12


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you again Joppa 

Can we stamp the documents together ? Viber log, skype log etc
If not i have already printed all the documents can i write at the bottom of viber/skype log as Viber1.1 1.2 etc
Who shall i address the letters (employer,landlord,mine) to ? Is it 
The Entry Clearance Officer
British High Commision 
Ankara

Please help me as our application date is next week


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Any help please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 You can put page numbers.
#2 ECO is fine.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> #1 You can put page numbers.
> #2 ECO is fine.


Thank you very much 



Joppa said:


> . So instead of holiday photos, submit flight bookings, hotel receipts etc.


 you have mentioned this in other thread

just quick question, i have visited my fiance 2 times within 4 years should this be a problem, i have mentioned the reason in my sponsorship letter (family financial problems and work stress) and i have lost my one of my etickets and i have one shall i submit the one i have, also is flight bookings necessary cause i have visas on my passport entry and leaving the country i visited my fiance at


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Any help please


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Any help please with the above questions and 
Do i need to include the employment contract as i have employment letter? I started on 02 08 2012 and last year i have been promoted shall i include both the original contract and the promotion letter


----------



## Laka (Aug 23, 2014)

I had a promotion too. I included the letter from my employer, my contract and my promotion letter.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Laka said:


> I had a promotion too. I included the letter from my employer, my contract and my promotion letter.


Thank you Laka
I have applied for my Fiance visa on 12/Feb

Please help in the question - how long do you intend to stay in the UK I answered Indefinite Leave to Remain as my fiancee's status could that be an issue?

I'm a bit confused on the Visa Application Centre website for Turkey, when I try to track the application sometimes it shows 
-Services Selected
-Services Paid - sometimes it shows here 
-Application Submitted
-Transferred for Decision
-Received by UKVI- sometimes it shows here
Is there a problem with the website and I didn't get any email since we applied on 12/Feb is this normal


----------



## JBaxter211 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know what exactly they will be looking for in relationship evidence?

We have plenty of photos and emails and chat logs but not sure what kind of things to include so I can extract the right kind of things? 

Photos - Our photos cover a 5 year period. How do we prove the dates they were taken?

Email/ chat logs - Will they also require dates with the chat logs? I have plenty of emails etc that should have dates. But what about texts and facebook messages? These won't be dated.


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa or Nyclon Can you please help me with this further question
In my fiance visa application i have provided my parents accommodation contract but on the contract it says issue date (2012) and valid for 1 year (2013) but we still live there and provided proof of that and a letter from the Agency confirming the are happy for my fiance to join us 
Could the date be a problem?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Are they still renting their place? Can you get their up-to-date tenancy agreement?


----------



## famalove (Jan 18, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes. Are they still renting their place? Can you get their up-to-date tenancy agreement?


Yes they are still renting the place but here in London they just give you the first tenancy agreement the agency don't renew it regularly 
What can I do? We already applied for the visa on 12/Feb 15


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing you can do. Just wait for outcome.


----------

